# Mogrify & LR3 Slowdown?



## Aqualung (Mar 29, 2011)

This past weekend, I finally updated my system from Windoze XP SP2 to Windoze 7 Ultimate 64-bit, and at the same time, upgraded LR2 to LR3.3.

I have been using Mogrify for a couple of years in LR2, very happily.  W/ my new OS, I installed the ImageMagick-6.6.9-0-Q16-windows-x64-dll.exe version, along w/ Mogrify.

For a test, I exported 3 pictures and it was extremely slow, took about 2-3 minutes to export the 3 pix to .jpg.  On my LR2 this would have taken < 1 minute.  The Mogrify settings were identical (size, Unsharp Mask settings, etc).

Has anyone else observed similar behavior?  Should I have installed the ImageMagick-6.6.9-0-Q16-windows-x64-static.exe instead?  I'm not sure of the difference, to be honest.

Thanks...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Chris, do you see any slowdown without Mogrify involved?  It'd be good to rule that out first.


----------



## Aqualung (Mar 29, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Chris, do you see any slowdown without Mogrify involved?  It'd be good to rule that out first.



thanks Victoria, I should have mentioned, I did try it w/out Mogrify, same 3 files and it didn't seem to take as long (although still slower than my LR2 operation).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2011)

A bit slower is quite normal as LR3's operations are more processor intensive.  Looking at the ImageMagick site, it appears that you've installed the right one, so it might be worth asking Tim and seeing if he's seen similar issues.


----------



## Aqualung (Mar 30, 2011)

OK, thanks, will do.


----------

